# Alien



## carlos58 (Nov 25, 2010)

hello everyone
ameles spallanziana male


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't show that to kids before going to bed; they'll never sleep! 

Awesome shot!:thumbup: Used an extension tube to get that magnification?


----------



## Frequency (Nov 25, 2010)

It looks like "ET"; simply ammmazing!!!

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks
yes 180mm+tube20mm + tube12mm


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 26, 2010)

great pose!! couldnt have composed it better! nice shot & subject


----------



## Buckster (Nov 26, 2010)

Truly excellent work!  Bravo!


----------



## Hack (Nov 26, 2010)

Great shot, Praying Mantis, right?  Was it dead in this pose?

Hack


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 16, 2011)

:shock: INTENSE!!!!!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hack said:


> Great shot, Praying Mantis, right? Was it dead in this pose?
> 
> Hack


thank you very much
no it was alive and after photos it continued his life


----------



## Davor (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice closeup! did you crop this image it all? I think the tones seem a little too neutral for me, the background gives it a boring feel although its a spectacular shot.


----------

